#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Acessando NANO LOCO m5, IP padrão não responde

## Axelbsk

Boa noite,

Internet aqui no meu bairro simplesmente acabou, e as operadoras padrão não entregam serviços na minha rua. Solução que pensei foi usar 2 Nano Loco M5 para fazer um enlace do meu prédio para o prédio da minha irmã cerca de 500 metros onde tem Live TIM.

Comprei as 2 Nanostation Loco M5, comprei cabos 100% cobre para ligar o PoE e tudo mais.
Liguei os cabos no equipamento, os leds traseiros indicam o power ligado e a LAN ligada. No PoE na porta da LAN liguei diretamente no meu PC pra acessar o equipamento e configurar pelo endereço padrão 192.168.1.20 que está indicado no manual. Mas não funcionou, os leds piscam mas não consigo acessar a Nano por este IP, nenhuma das duas (comprei o par).

Uso windows 10.

Alguém tem alguma informação que eu tenha deixado passar, procurei uns guias mas nenhum deles atendeu a essa dúvida.

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Amigo o seguinte...
Primeiro vc precisa fixar o IP 

caso isso nao funcione ai sim vc parte para o seguinte passo...
digamos que as antenas ja tenham sido usadas e vc nao consegue resetar ( acredite acontece muito)
ai vc baixa uma extensão para o chrome que vai te ajudar a encontrar o ip da antena

----------


## Axelbsk

Olá, obrigado pela resposta funcionou perfeitamente. Criei a Estação e o Ponto Acesso, estão configurados. Depois de tudo fui testar com o 4G que tenho, o ip dele é 192.168.0.1, liguei ele no Ponto de Acesso, a internet fluiu normal, tá pingando 30ms pro google. 
Só que tenho um problema agora, não consigo mais acessar as duas nano, acredito que é porque estão fora da faixa do roteador 4G: 192.168.0.1 
os Ips das nanos ficaram: 192.168.1.200 e 201 respectivamente.

Sabe como eu poderia corrigir?

Se eu mudar para 192.168.0.200 / 201 funciona?

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

sim isso mesmo mas seria melhor vc mudar a faixa de ip do roteador para nao mexer no enlace pq no processo vc vai perder o acesso de uma ai terá que fazer individualmente

----------


## Axelbsk

Bom, fiz aqui. Coloquei tudo na faixa 0 mesmo. Acabou tive que por em DHCP, o roteador é da NET e a net só funcionou quando coloquei em modo DHCP as nanos.
Problema que a net é de 50mega e tá chegando somente 2mega... bem triste. A distancia é em torno de 200~300 metros. Tem uns galhos com bastante folha na frente porque estou testando da janela, amanhã vou por no terraço onde a visada é 100%. Mesmo com a árvore achei que ia ter melhor resultado, a perda foi muito grande... Será que configurei mal alguma coisa?

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Vc precisa ter visada limpa para ter um bom desempenho, se tiver algo na frente ou nao estiver bem alinhado vc perde muito desempenho
um nível bom de sinal é na casa dos 50dbi abaixo disso é excelente acima de 60 dbi vc já não utiliza 100% da capacidade do equipamento

----------


## Axelbsk

Concluí a instalação. A internet tá em 270mbps no acesso, e na estação to recebendo somente 100mbps. A visada está limpa, é normal essa perda toda?



Talvez não fiz algo...

----------


## fhayashi

100mbps é a velocidade da LAN

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Claro amigo sua placa deve ser 10/100 nao sei qual seria a tua nescidade mas caso precise de mais vc terá q que trocae os poes para giga e a placa de rede do seu pc para 100/1000

----------


## Axelbsk

Então comprei as nanos erradas?

Eu fiz o teste de velocidade usando 'minhaconexao.com.br'
Minha necessidade é receber pelo menos 200mb, o link não é dedicado é claro

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

vc nao vai conseguir transmitir essa banda com essas antenas, nesse caso vc precisaria de um radio digital para manter essa banda no máximo estourando vc vai conseguir 100mb

----------


## fhayashi

> Então comprei as nanos erradas?
> 
> Eu fiz o teste de velocidade usando 'minhaconexao.com.br'
> Minha necessidade é receber pelo menos 200mb, o link não é dedicado é claro


Se está passando 100mbps está ótimo!

----------


## Axelbsk

Dei mole então, achei que o equipamento aguentava 300 não dedicados. Bom, errando é que se aprende. Vou diminuir o link pra 150 já que não consigo os 250 que eu queria por causa da limitação do aparelho. Pedi250mega porque é só 200,00 e vou dividir com 2 amigos, sairia quase de graça. Pelo menos deu certo, internet tá perfeita nos 100mbps limitado do equipamento.

Valeu a todos por responder

----------

